# Minolta x-700 & vivitar 70-210 mm, cool find?



## TaraRichelle (Aug 5, 2012)

My brother found this while cleaning out an attic the other day for a well off friend of ours. She said anything cool you find, you can keep. He gave this to me, but I have absolutely no clue what to do with it. I also have a 6 month old child and no time to really take on a new hobby. Though I'd love to learn how to use it.
So, my question is, is this a cool find? Should I hang on to it and attempt to shoot with it one day? Is it worth any money?

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 5, 2012)

In terms of a "Collectors" item ... no.
Should you hang onto it ... up to you.
Worth any money ... no, there are many of these on the used market for very low prices.


----------



## TaraRichelle (Aug 5, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> In terms of a "Collectors" item ... no.
> Should you hang onto it ... up to you.
> Worth any money ... no, there are many of these on the used market for very low prices.



Thanks for the info! I appreciate it


----------



## Horngreen (Aug 5, 2012)

Toss some batteries in it and see if it works then shoot a roll of film of the new kiddo. Here's a PDF of the owners manual. http://orlovac.eu/foto/x700manual.pdf I have one I bought for a college photography class.


----------



## TaraRichelle (Aug 5, 2012)

Cool, thanks! I'm going to do that  Appreciate the manual as I am totally lost


----------



## gryffinwings (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw one of these at a flea market here in Pensacola, FL. The guy wanted $100 for the camera with 5 lens and a flash and I think it came with a camera bag, but I couldn't convince myself because I'm already into Nikon and I would rather spend my money on getting lens for my Nikon EM.

Either way, I think it's a cool camera, and if I was given one for free, I'd keep it and see if it works, some of these older cameras can definitely take some really good pictures. Just make sure you clean it or get someone to clean it if it's really dusty. If you are going to start shooting some film, start with 400 film, it should be more forgiving in most lower lighting situations such as indoors or cloudy day, probably better than what my Fujifilm 200 film gave me in cloudy weather, but got a superb shot with it in very sunny weather.


----------



## hearts0075 (Aug 8, 2012)

I say I love my minolta x-700 too! They have some great stuff out there!


----------

